# 155gr Gold Dot Loads .40 S&W



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what the factory powder, primer and claimed velocity is for the Speer 155gr. Gold Dot defense load is out of a 4" barrel? I want to load some rounds for practice and comparison as close to factory loads.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

1200 FPS @ Muzzle

For everything you ever wanted to know about Gold Dot try this link.

http://le.atk.com/Interior.asp?section=2&page=pages/ccispeer/ccispeer_GoldDot.asp

:smt1099


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you!


----------

